# Homemade Army of Darkness Figure #2- Influenced by Kevin242



## Scuz (Jul 7, 2010)

A little over a week ago, I was viewing the homepage articles on an Evil Dead Fansite and saw a big section referring to A Homemade army of darkness action figure posted by Kevin242 that was linked to this forum. It appeared I had the same han solo action figure that Kevin242 used to make his figure. So With the consent of Kevin242 I have posted my own creation and variation of an Army of Darkness action figure. I made it for similar reasons as him. They're too damn expensive.














































If you can't see the pictures then I'll post a different link


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your pictures aren't showing at the moment, Scuz


----------



## Scuz (Jul 7, 2010)

Crappp. Hmmmm. anyone know how to fix that???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It appears you tried to load them directly from your C drive, yes? One approach you can try is setting up a picture album on your profile page. Upload the photos to the album, then you can post either a link to the album or links to the pictures themselves.

Here is information on setting up an album on your profile page:

http://www.hauntforum.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_albums


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I have my own army of darkness. Some people call them sons and daughters. I just know the create hell wherever they go.


----------

